# 2 Ectopics now sac in the uterus



## Keirabell

Hi,

I have been on this forum for a while and although I haven't posted anything I wanted to say thank-you as reading through your posts has helped me considerably through the past few difficult weeks.

My story is that I have been pregnant twice both of which were ectopic. The first one my tube ruptured and had emergency surgery to remove the right tube, with my second it was detected early enough to be treated with methotrexate.

After this my husband and I were referred to the infertility clinic and were put on the waiting list for IVF however after several meetings with the experts there, we came to the decision we would try one more time naturally and if that was ectopic I would have my remaining left tube removed to try and minimise the ectopic risk for when we under went IVF.

Well 3 months later (3 weeks ago) I was experiencing bad lower cramps, nausea and an adversion to coffee, (symtoms which I never had with my previous 2) so I did a test and it positive! Although we should have been happy we were petrified, so scared of going through all this trauma again and losing another to ectopic. 

Last Friday I went for an early 6 week scan due to being in the high risk category and they saw a sac in the uterus!! We were told not to get too excited as it was an empty sac but for me the fact that I have been able to get a sac in the uterus was great news! The other thing is I know I ovulated on day 23 that month as Itend to have 33 days cycles so I think I was really only 5 weeks along in which case just seeing a sac would be normal.

Anyway I am due another scan at 11:15am today and I am really hoping we see something in the sac, I will keep you posted!

Apologies for the length of this post but so many of your stories have filled me with hope and I really wanted to try and provide some back to you although my story doesn't have a happy ending quite yet...

Wishing you all sucessful pregnancies x


----------



## hollyw79

Congrats on your pregnancy! I hope your next scan goes GREAT and that it all continues to go well! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

hope everything went ok x


----------



## cupcakemomma

Hope everything went well! And CONGRATULATIONS!!! This is so wonderful :) The exact same thing happened to my best friend, she had two ectopic in a row, then a perfectly healthy baby boy. 
It's sooooo amazing to see a baby where it's supposed to be after going through what you have. We had an ultrasound at 9 weeks with our first, and saw nothing but an empty uterus, then our second was ectopic, so when we finally saw our baby this third pregnancy, it was the most amazing thing. It was very emotional. I really hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I am praying everything went well! please keep us updated!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Yay for a sac in the uterus! :happydance: I hope your scan went well!


----------



## Keirabell

Thank-you for your kind messages!

The scan yesterday was great, we saw a yolk, a fetal pole and tiny little pulsating heart beat! We could't belive it, so happy and very emotional.

I have another scan in 2 weeks which she says is just for reasssurance and then I will be on the "normal" risk category and get referred to a midwife. I am really excited but so cautious at the same time.

Best of luck to you all. xx


----------



## Girlnextdoor

that is fabulous news!! congrats, hun :hugs:


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'm so sorry for your previous losses, but congratulations on the scan! Thats wonderful news!! Keep us posted on how everything is progressing.


----------



## kileyjo9

so happy for you! After all the struggle it makes it that much better to see the little one and a lovely heartbeat doesnt it! This is my 3rd pregnancy, 2nd was a loss, and i couldnt have been more happy when i saw the little heartbeat. It just means that much more after loss. Good luck with everything

Kiley


----------



## misspink

That's such great news, I'm so pleased for you. I know the feeling when you see the baby in the right place after an ectopic, it's amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Pippin

That's great stuff so happy for you and hope it continues to be good news for you. x


----------



## cupcakemomma

So glad things went well! WooHoo!!!


----------



## MegnJoe

Best of luck to you! I hope this is it and everything goes perfectly for you and DH <3


----------



## dbozung

Keirabell said:


> Thank-you for your kind messages!
> 
> The scan yesterday was great, we saw a yolk, a fetal pole and tiny little pulsating heart beat! We could't belive it, so happy and very emotional.
> 
> I have another scan in 2 weeks which she says is just for reasssurance and then I will be on the "normal" risk category and get referred to a midwife. I am really excited but so cautious at the same time.
> 
> Best of luck to you all. xx

I had an ectopic back in February and was treated with methotrexate. We got another positive test in March and I was PETRIFIED...but we went in at 5 weeks when we saw an empty sac, then went back at 6 weeks and saw a yolk sac and fetal pole but no HB yet. We go back tomorrow at exactly 8 weeks to try to see the HB again and I am soooo scared, but very hopeful. The doctor said 6W0D was a little early to see a heartbeat, but that we definitely should see one by 8W, so I'm happy for you and hopefully I'll be happy myself by tomorrow morning! :)


----------



## Keirabell

I had an ectopic back in February and was treated with methotrexate. We got another positive test in March and I was PETRIFIED...but we went in at 5 weeks when we saw an empty sac, then went back at 6 weeks and saw a yolk sac and fetal pole but no HB yet. We go back tomorrow at exactly 8 weeks to try to see the HB again and I am soooo scared, but very hopeful. The doctor said 6W0D was a little early to see a heartbeat, but that we definitely should see one by 8W, so I'm happy for you and hopefully I'll be happy myself by tomorrow morning! :)[/QUOTE]

Oh I am sure you will see the HB. I am just over 6 weeks and it was honestly so tiny, you could just see it and no more so being exactly 6 weeks probably was just a wee bit too early.

I will keep everything crossed for you! Let us know how you get on! xx


----------

